# 1938 Elgin Twin 60



## Joe Buffardi (Sep 27, 2014)

I finally found my dream bike. It should be at my doorstep on Monday. I need to find the correct gothic chaingaurd for it and possibly dress it up with some whitewalls. Some of the parts are original finish and some have been repainted, all the electrical is original down to the wiring harness. It's all good to me. Enjoy!!


----------



## rollfaster (Sep 27, 2014)

*Good for you joe*

Very nice twin. These tanks are extremely hard to find. Whitewalls in my opinion would really made this black paint pop. Great find. Rob.


----------



## stoney (Sep 27, 2014)

Congrats Joe. You got to be pacing all over the place right now. I would. Monday I would be sitting on my porch waiting for the truck to arrive. I also think whitewalls would look great on your Twin


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Sep 27, 2014)

*Twin 60*

I haven't slept for crap. The anticipation is killing me.


----------



## dfa242 (Sep 27, 2014)

Good for you, man - that's one of my favorites as well.


----------



## 41rollfast (Sep 27, 2014)

Super nice bike man. Congrats!


----------



## rockabillyjay (Sep 27, 2014)

Awesome! I had a red one years ago..great bike! I was scared to ride mine though.


----------



## larock65 (Sep 27, 2014)

*Very cool!*

That is very cool Joe! 
The more I look the more I like!


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 27, 2014)

*Nice!!!*

Now...I hate you.  Just saying.


----------



## carlitos60 (Sep 27, 2014)

*Super Nice!*

Those Twins, Always Look Great!

I Love the SEAT!!!!

Enjoy It, and Ride It!!!!


----------



## redline1968 (Sep 27, 2014)

Sweet bike.


----------



## invesions (Sep 27, 2014)

Very cool bike! Would love to see some follow-up pics if you put white walls on it.

Hardly see these bikes, even more rare with the tank!!! Jealous.


----------



## larock65 (Sep 30, 2014)

*More photos*

Great bike Joe!
Can we please get more photos of it?


----------



## bikiba (Sep 30, 2014)

i think it should be all white tires.


----------

